# Tyres and ITV



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a new ruling on the age of tyres to pass the ITV. Our neighbour says it's now a maximum of 4 years but that seems a little early to us. We at looking to buy a motorhome with 7 year old tyres and would like them changing before we buy but the vendor says the manufacturer's recommendations are up to 10 years. The motorhome will need an ITV in December and we don't want a fail if we buy and have to fork out 600 Euros approx for 4 tyres (they are very expensive for a van). We had a blow out earlier this year with a 6 year old tyre and so are being more careful this time.

Thanks for any info.

Jaws101


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Like a lot of things, it depends who you get on the day - I´ve known an examiner to miss something - they are human after all. But normally they will check the tyres are of the right specification for the vehicle - I have heard that tyres should be less than four years old, but have never encountered that as a reason for failing them - yet 

Davexf


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

But these are 7 years old!

Jaws101


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I know someone who has done just 10,000 kilometres in 5 years. After 4 years his tyres would be better than most cars after 1 year!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

How do you prove the age of tyres - are they date stamped or are we supposed to keep invoices?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> How do you prove the age of tyres - are they date stamped or are we supposed to keep invoices?


Tyres are date stamped from manufacture, not fitting, so could be up to a year old before fitting.

Jaws101


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

there should be a date of manufacture in an elongated oval on the sidewalls. Like 3809 or 4108 , with the first 2 numbers being week of manufacture & second 2 the year. not all makers comply with this & it can be hard to work out on those.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jaws101;2226241 We at looking to buy a motorhome with 7 year old tyres
Jaws101[/QUOTE said:


> Not That Burstner that's in Totana is it ?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Another Spanish grey area by the sounds of it :smash:. 
A couple of months ago I put one of our cars through the ITV at Guadalhorse. It passed OK but they were discussing and looking at sidewalls of the rear tyres for ages due to them being quite old (I think the writing & dates had worn away :tape2: - at least the tread was fine). I have no idea how old the rears are - maybe 8 to 9 years. 

They still passed the car but said I should change the rear tyres in the near future.......


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Not That Burstner that's in Totana is it ?


No. What´s that one? Worth looking at?

jaws101


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is a '93 Burstner on a Peugeot .
here , 
http://www.segundamano.es/murcia/peugeot-burstner/a47597200/?ca=30_s&st=a&c=42

I've been looking for a van with windows for the last 3 months & got bored & started wondering about an older M/home & came across this the other night. Reasonably priced by spanish standards ! :lol:


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Tyre sidewalls do deteriorate over time and especially if they are exposed for long periods to high levels of uv light... it's a sort of skin cancer for sidewalls. Also when it comes to RV's and M/H's flat spots develop when left parked for long periods.
We had an American Yank-Tank Chevvy Allegro 30ft M/H with what appeared at first glance to be 'as new tyres'. On our very first trial UK trip from Portsmouth to Oxford the sidewall on the outer rear o/s tyre blew out on the A34 south of Oxford. 
We had to call a truck tyre company to fit the spare because the jack supplied with the vehicle wasn't man enough for the job! The tyre company charged us £90 for the callout and to fit our own spare tyre. 
The following day I took the vehicle into a local National truck tyre place for a report on the tyres. Despite appearances, the tyres were all at least ten years old and the sidewalls were all knackered. The vehicle had spent at least five years parked on a residential camp site on the CDS before being taken to England. 
Replacement tyres, all 7 of them cost a little under £2000.
Regarding tyres and the ITV, tyres should meet the type, size and speed code classification specified by the manufacturer of the vehicle and reproduced on the Tecnica Ficha. It has been widely reported that ITV stations in some areas are rejecting tyres over four years old irrespective of their condition because of the uv blight.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

As I said earlier we had the same happen to us this summer. We changed the two front tyres before we left Spain as the tread was quite worn, but we had a blowout in Scotland with one of our back tyres that looked OK and the garage said looked OK and was only six years old. This was on a motorhome that we have just sold. We don't want to have to pay out again for tyres on the motorhome we want to buy (these were manufactured in 2005), and even if they pass an ITV we are still wary after our close call. We will have another talk with the vendor before we buy.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> As I said earlier we had the same happen to us this summer. We changed the two front tyres before we left Spain as the tread was quite worn, but we had a blowout in Scotland with one of our back tyres that looked OK and the garage said looked OK and was only six years old. This was on a motorhome that we have just sold. We don't want to have to pay out again for tyres on the motorhome we want to buy (these were manufactured in 2005), and even if they pass an ITV we are still wary after our close call. We will have another talk with the vendor before we buy.


Tell the seller its a new set of boots or no deal.


----------

